# Vida questions!



## Mrsharkattack18 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. We are new to this site, but are happy that you are all here to help us.  We are currently considering buying into Vidanta's Grand Luxxe in Mexico. We are hoping to find some advice from people who are current owners who have bought through Vida.

We have two questions:

1: Have you or anyone you know bought and found yourselves happy that you did?

2. The deal apparently includes the option to exchange our week here for individual hotel nights at an average of $200/nt up to 28 times through SFX. Have you or anyone you know ever done so? Any catches to be aware of? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't imagine that they straight out give you $5000 in hotel stays.  If it is like other diamond rewards they will give you $5000 in discounts if you spend $5000-$10,000 in hotel purchases through their travel store.   If I am incorrect I hope other members will jump in.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2015)

Mrsharkattack18 said:


> Hello everyone. We are new to this site, but are happy that you are all here to help us.  We are currently considering buying into Vidanta's Grand Luxxe in Mexico. We are hoping to find some advice from people who are current owners who have bought through Vida.
> 
> We have two questions:
> 
> ...



You need to call SFX and ask about this - I'm sorry, but I am sure you are being lied to.

https://www.sfx-resorts.com/

SFX is a timeshare exchange company and they charge for each and every timeshare exchange.  In general, they don't provide nightly hotel stays.  Usually, you can exchange one week at your resort, for one week at another resort.  It's not automatic - another owner must have deposited the exact timeshare that you want with SFX, for you to exchange for it - it's not like making a hotel reservation where the inventory is just sitting there waiting to be reserved.

A constant string of people come to TUG and state:

1)  That they were lied to by the sales people at this resort.
2)  They want out.

Don't buy at the resort - you nee to do a LOT more research.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2015)

A couple of things to remember. NO ONE can promise a perk from another entity. IOW, Vida can't promise that SFX will do anything.

Make darn sure that whatever they promise is in the written contract. Promises are notorious for disappearing.

Vida has many different 'ranks' of resorts all designed to create 'classes' of visitors who are not welcome at the 'upper reaches' of the hierarchical resorts without spending more tens of thousands of dollars to upgrade. 

Take a look on eBay before you buy and see what similar 'ownerships' sell for. Sure, they strip some of the perks from passing to resale buyers, but do you want them devaluing what you may wish to sell or gift to someone else?

Oh, yes, those marks around 'ownership' above. In Mexico, foreigners don't actually own anything. There is no deed. All you have is the intangible Right To Use their property for a given number of weeks for a given number of years.

In short, be wary of Mexican salesmen bearing gifts. They are frequently not as depicted.

I'd study hard before parting with any money or a signature.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I think this one may have the answers you are (not) looking for:
Grand Luxxe Vida Lifestyles

I disagree that the resort can not tell you what will be offered by an exchange company.  Sometimes they negotiate benefits (that could change) but that are current for that time.  For example Vacation Village Resorts say you will get x number of RCI vacation certs.  I receive them every year.  Sometimes they say they won't transfer on resale and maybe sometimes that is true but it didn't work that way for me.  RCI points resorts also tell you how many RCI points you will be awarded.  It doesn't mean what they told you is accurate.  It doesn't mean that it is the truth and nothing but the truth but it certainly can be partially true.  Unfortunately you have to already know the answers and then know the right questions to ask. Even then it doesn't mean that they won't straight out lie either out of their own ignorance or agenda.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 11, 2015)

Mrsharkattack18 said:


> Hello everyone. We are new to this site, but are happy that you are all here to help us.  We are currently considering buying into Vidanta's Grand Luxxe in Mexico. We are hoping to find some advice from people who are current owners who have bought through Vida.
> 
> We have two questions:
> 
> ...



When we stayed at the GL in Nuevo Vallarta a few months ago (Jan 2015), there were some very unhappy owners (one lady claimed she'd owned at NV for like 12 years and never once got an "ocean view").  Other owners love it and wouldn't stay anywhere else (not even the Riveria Maya location) because they want the "view" (the GL units do NOT face the ocean.  Look at Google and you'll see that they indirectly face the ocean but are more river/resort views).  Anyway:

Be VERY careful about what they *say*.  Apparently there are different "weeks" (lifestyle vs. residence) and you'll need to understand the difference.

I own a membership with SFX, so I was very familiar with how they work and the Vida presentation had some "discrepencies" shall we say.

Can you exchange a week?  Yes (well that's what they SAID).  However, you'll pay the MF for that week, and for a 1 bedroom Grand Bliss I think it was $899 MF for the week (or I think that's what I remember they told me).  

That's for a 1 week to 1 week (1 bedroom or whatever).  SFX doesn't take studios, but not sure if they make an exception for Grand Luxxe.

Vida would give Vida "dollars" or something that was (at least appeared to be) SFX dollars in the "Vacation store" to use for hotels, resorts, etc.  However, it's not a dollar for dollar.  Example:  There's a hotel that's like $250/night.  You can book 5 nights and get a whopping $100 or something off (ie, you use $100 of your $5,000 dollars).  9/10 you can get better deals elsewhere than the SFX vacation store (trust me, there's only one time I've even gotten close to anything--especially for cruises).

If you want to stay all the time, then it might be worth it, but you have to figure out which week they're offering (and you know it's "Renewable" every 10 years so you pay extra fees every 10 years).

For me, we would stay every other year (cruise one year, resort the next).  It's significantly cheaper for me to exchange my 1 bedroom HGVC week to SFX than it would be to own Vida.  I believe the "cheapest" I could get them down to was somewhere around $25,000 for a 1 bedroom GB plus the $899 MF.

I can exchange my HGVC week (about $500) to SFX, pay the $299 upgrade fee to Grand Luxxe (better accomodations).  Although SFX has a 1-3 rule unfortunately.

There's a lady by the name of Phyllis that frequents the "mexican timeshare" area where you originally posted that knows a lot about the Vida offerings.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2015)

this thread might be a useful read before you buy

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225634


----------



## rcw (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry, I started a reply and then lost it.

Buy only for using their timeshare.  We are 20 year Vida members and have progressed from sea garden to mayan palace to grand mayan to grand bliss to grand luxxe.  That is too many sales pitches and updates.  Buy on resales market if you can, but carefully review the contract and closing.

Their sales pitches are very misleading.  DO NOT BUY for the side deals.  We greatly enjoy the resorts and the Registry Collection membership and benefits.  BUT, their sales staff and contracts  have mastered the art of being technically correct, but the meaning is NOT what you believe.  Verbal explanations are not binding.  However, their customer service is good even debating the contract (within 5 days in order to rescind).  

Buy to use the resort, not for anything else.  The grounds, service etc. are outstanding.  The food is expensive, but usually good.  We enjoy our membership.

I seriously doubt the hotel nights offer.  You will find added costs in the execution. 

Good Luck, and read carefully the contract despite your fatigue.


----------



## Breaker (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't believe anything their salesmen tell you. It is one lie after another. We bought at the Grand Mayan and it has been a nightmare from start to finish.


----------



## therese (Sep 30, 2015)

*salesman*

Yep they are definitely not upfront.  They told me about the hotel nights which was  one of the reasons I considered buying...guess what...not true...you might get a discount.  Of course I didn't find this out till after I bought.  They also told me that with SFX I would get two trades for my one...hmmm...we shall see.  I have not used anything with Vida yet as I am awaiting the transfer of my properties to them...In our agreement they must transfer these or it is null and void.  Time will tell


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe it's a unit upgrade, from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom via SFX.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

